# Windows Resume Loader



## beaches (Sep 23, 2003)

I am using windows 7. My computer was in sleep mode and the power went off. When I tried to turn my computer back on there was a black screen with Windows Resume Loader giving me two options. Continue with system resume and delete restoration data & proceed to system boot menu. The second option was highlighted and I couldn't move arrow keys to change options everything was frozen. I used a different keyboard and was able to highlight option 1 but nothing happened. I turned off computer again and only option that would work was option 2 so I pushed it. All these words came on screen saying things were being deleted so I stopped it by shutting off the computer. I restarted computer and pushed f8 and got to screen with safe mode option. I asked it to restart at last known good configuration. Everything seemed fine. I looked into trying to restore my computer to the day before but the System restore point was turned off. I used an HP external hard drive to back up my computer for safety afterwards and it skipped several files saying Drive C is corrupted. What does that mean and what can I do to fix this problem? Please help. Thank you


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> ... it skipped several files saying Drive C is corrupted. What does that mean and what can I do to fix this problem?


It means that the hard drive is messed up--apparently just a few files. Run a disk check with error correction.


----------



## beaches (Sep 23, 2003)

Do you know why it would be messed up? I've only had the computer a month? Do you know if this is a common problem with Windows 7? How do I run a disk check with error correction? Please advise. thanks


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

You turned the power off while it was accessing the drive, that can cause corruption.
Right click the drive, click *Properties*
Click the *Tools* tab
Click the *Check Now* button under *Error-checking*.
Check both boxes, click *Start*
You'll get a message that the disk can't be check while in use, click *Schedule disk check*
Click OK, and Reboot

This could take a long time depending on size of drive and how many errors it finds.

Chkdsk will create a log in the *Event Viewer* in the *Application* log (*Start* | *Run*, type *eventvwr.msc*, press *Enter*) with a source of *Wininit* that will show a summary of the results.

You can click the *Source* column header to sort by *Source*, or Filter the view:

Click *Action | Filter Current log...* and check *Wininit* in the *Event Sources:* drop down.
Click *Action | Clear Filter* to remove the filter


----------



## DrDOS (Apr 29, 2009)

Just checking to see if this was answered. Thanks.


----------

